# Sparky's Artwork Thread



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a thread where you share your artwork, though I want a dedicated thread for personal use. I have mainly photoshopped paintings together, by changing backgrounds, retouching details, and combining elements from different artists.

Thank you for looking. Please leave a comment and enjoy!

INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy being, 12PM Role Temperament









Girl with Singapore Gardens by the Bay









Girl with galaxy









Guy at Singapore Gardens by the Bay









Here is the link to the gallery: Album — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

This is monthly fresh produce, for anybody interested what fruits and vegetables are in season:










You can view the diagram here: Monthly fresh produce — Postimage.org

The sources for this are here: Fruits and Vegetables in Season by Month - Nutrineat and https://www.wisebread.com/fresh-fruits-and-vegetables-by-the-month


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Someone compared the Smurfs to Nazis in a Cracked article, which I thought was interesting:









6 Insane (But Convincing) Theories on Children's Pop Culture


It turns out that many well-adjusted, serious academics really <i>are</i> spending their free time running around and ruining the stuff we loved as kids with their brains. Unfortunatelier, when you actually hear their arguments, you almost want to agree with them.




www.cracked.com





I have photoshopped a Wolfenstein in-game picture, with a Ms. Smurf, hope you enjoy! (it looks strangely fitting)









You can also view the picture here: smurf nazi — Postimage.org

I have also tweaked the saturation and brightness of the painting "The Immaculate Conception of Los Venerables" by Bartolomé Esteban Murillo. It is in the news a few months ago about a botched restoration: Botched Art Restoration Renders Virgin Mary Unrecognizable 

This is the PSed version:








This is the original:








You can view the PSed version here: bartolome esteban venerables ps — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a photoshopped picture of Illyasviel von Einzbern, from Fate Zero:










You can also view the image here: illyasvil fatezero — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a second photoshop, just to make the mouth area a little smaller, and more fitting:










You can also view the image here: infj anime girl ps2 — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Third photoshop, to make the eyes a little livelier:









You can also view the image here: infj anime girl ps3 — Postimage.org


----------

